# General Finishes Outdoor Oil vs Exterior 450



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

This weekend I am going to be making two large sliding barn doors out of Alder for a client. These will be installed on the west side of their shed and will get very much of the harsh Arizona afternoon sun. They will be about a foot under the eves so I'm sure they will see their share of rain a few times a year as well. (These doors won't be getting any stain so protective finish only.)

I have a WoodCraft a few miles away and am under a time constraint so can't really order anything in. I was planning on using General Finishes Outdoor Oil but am kind of considering their Exterior 450. Even if the oil finish needs to be re-applied sooner, it would be an easier process than sanding off the remnants of a previous finish and re-appplying.

Suggestions?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Anything you use will have to be maintained regularly. Oil would be easier.
Bill


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Anything you use will have to be maintained regularly. Oil would be easier.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


That's my exact thought. You're going to have to re-apply/maintain it anyways so even if you have to do it a little more often, the oil would be must faster and easier.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Ty: Other things to think about…The next person to weather treat the doors isn't going to take them off. Maybe put a hard sealer on the bottom and top of the doors because there is a good chance that whoever does the next oiling won't put it there. Also look at that overhang. Does it have a gutter or anything to deflect the water coming off the roof edge and splashing down right in front and all over your doors? Finally, I don't know if you have any control over the ground or concrete slab elevation in front of the door but it would be good if it is was at least had one inch or more lower; sloping away; and maybe even have a trench drain in front of the opening. I know these AZ rains and they flood when they drop out of the sky. Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

Good points DanoAZ. They have irrigation so their garage is about 8 inches higher than the rest of their property and it immediately slopes away from the building quite drastically. I don't think they have gutters installed yet as they are still in the constructions phase but I'll make sure I recommend it.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------

